# MILAN a collection city!



## Pablo Kavanagh (Jun 3, 2006)

Here I show some images of Milan, my home city for two years now. It is true, Milan is not Paris or any _love-at-first-sight_ city, but if you walk its streets, avenues, squares, parks... and if you visit its pubs, bars, restaurants, trattorias, shops, churches, gallerias, museums, and all the events of years... you gonna love it! Milan is a city of interiors, the live is inside the walls and facades, in its private interior gardens and its ex-fabrics and industrial heritage...


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

Great pics...:cheers:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Milan is stunning ..........................:cheers:


----------



## dtzeigler (Jan 4, 2008)

WHere are all the McDonald's and Burger King's that we city planners love to see in our AMerican downtowns? Dont tell me a city can exist without a chain restaraunt?!?


----------



## SuburbanWalker (Jun 23, 2007)




----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

bella cittá, io vado per questa primavera.


----------



## Ralphkke (Mar 15, 2007)

_I visited Milan last year.. an amazing city! I might go back soon because I did not see everything.. thanks for sharing your pictures!_


----------



## afonso_bh (Feb 28, 2007)

Great pictures. Lovely city. Even barroco architecture is well represented in this city.


----------



## Pablo Kavanagh (Jun 3, 2006)

More pictures of my own... hope you like it!


----------



## Falcon83 (Jan 10, 2005)

NICE!!!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Great pics, Pablo! I enjoyed that tour. If these are pictures of your own, request to have the thread moved over to the Urban Showcase for our original pictures!


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Milan was the cleanest of the three big Italian cities I've visited. The other two cities were Rome and Catania.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

it actually looks like a really interesting city! will definitely visit


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

well, you made me fall in love with it. Very, very nice!


----------



## seattlehawk (Nov 18, 2005)

After seeing some of the recent posts on trash and garabge in the streets of Naples and Rome, this was a refreshing change. I can only hope the current generation of Italians values the architectural wonders that have been gifted to it, and not take them for granted by ruining them with ugly graffitti and neglect.


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

Falcon83 said:


> NICE!!!


yeah, those G-strings are quite comfortable ...


----------



## Pablo Kavanagh (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for the comments folks! and yes... she is very nice!


----------



## northern italian (Sep 12, 2002)

Very nice pics of Milan 

And they show how Italy is looong


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Milan looks very attractive to me in East Asia. I feel it's never less impressive than any other european historic cities. furthermore, everyone in korea says 'Milano'.


----------



## Pablo Kavanagh (Jun 3, 2006)

Mussoda said:


> Milan looks very attractive to me in East Asia. I feel it's never less impressive than any other european historic cities. furthermore, everyone in korea says 'Milano'.



Well the italian name for the city is actually MILANO which mean "half-moon" in latin (Mediolanum). But, in "milanese", english, spanish and french it is MILAN... I think in german it MAINLAND or something like that....


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Pablo Kavanagh said:


> Well the italian name for the city is actually MILANO which mean "half-moon" in latin (Mediolanum). But, in "milanese", english, spanish and french it is MILAN... I think in german it MAINLAND or something like that....


in Hebrew we also call it Milano  and we also say Roma


----------



## palermodude (Aug 5, 2008)

great pics, thnx


----------



## Mr.Canello (Mar 30, 2008)

Great pics... Wow nice mom! lol

In Portuguese Milano is Milão!


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Falcon83 said:


> NICE!!!


as much as this city kay:


----------



## Pablo Kavanagh (Jun 3, 2006)

Kuvvaci said:


> as much as this city kay:


lovely, isn't?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Milano is very nice


----------



## MAlex (Apr 12, 2008)

I love my city!


----------



## joga (Oct 26, 2007)

Snow in Milano (6-7/01/09). Pics by joga


----------



## joga (Oct 26, 2007)

Pablo Kavanagh said:


> Well the italian name for the city is actually MILANO which mean "*half-moon*" in latin (Mediolanum).





fenian said:


> I thought the name Milano has a latin derivation: Mediolanum- "medio-lanum" - *in the middle of fog* .
> Anyway great city, where the best team of the world comes from: FC INTERNAZIONALE !


Not true.

I agree with FC INTERNAZIONALE


----------



## THINK€R (Sep 20, 2004)

I love Milan with snow! By the way, tomorrow it's gonna snow again!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Milan pics with snow: just awesome :cheers:


----------



## joga (Oct 26, 2007)

^^^^

Don't think so, unfortunately.... Today is quite warm!

We will see........


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Snow pics was from previous weeks probably  ...
anyway Milano is amazing all times and seasons


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

very nice kay:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Nice shot by THINKER


THINKER said:


> Foto di questo pomeriggio. (Spero sia il Thread giusto)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pablo Kavanagh (Jun 3, 2006)

Very awsome the snow pictures of Milan.... did you know there is a movie coming up very soon called "The International" that was partially filmed in Milan! in the trailer you can recall some streets and the Pirelli tower in some great shots.....

Bye....


----------



## CamiloTH (Feb 8, 2009)

Milan es magica, elegante, llena de arte palpitante en cada ladrillo, cada roca, cada puerta, cada fachada.... en copas palasbras milan es un crisol del buen arte, es un testamento de la historia para la humanidad.


----------



## Skymino (Oct 30, 2006)

Corner of Milan inner centre.

Streets and buildings


Via Medici...

















Via Cappuccio

















Via Mora









Piazza Sant'Alessandro










Piazza Borromeo


















a court of a 1400 palazzo in via Valpetrosa


























Other places


























































Santa Maria Alla Porta church


----------



## Skymino (Oct 30, 2006)

Churches in Milan:

Sant'Antonio Abbate a 1400 church re-decorated in 1600!


----------



## Skymino (Oct 30, 2006)

Milan fron 17th floor AC Hotel


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm sure there's a lot more in Milan, but let's say it's not a bad stereotype at all.


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

@Portonuts: In effect ... :naughty:

Small gift:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

By Santa_ :applause:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

:eek2:


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

@Portonuts: Milan, seen from above, seems Los Angeles! 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us









Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Photo by Dreamjay :applause:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

So much construction going around. :bow:

This decade will be glorious for Milan.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

GREAT


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

@Portonuts, Deanb: And for now it's nothing, you expect to see Milan Expo 2015 :naughty:

Meanwhile:
The infinite City by Santa_:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great new photos from Milan


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Gino, I was exactly referring to the Milan Expo 2015. :cheers2:


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

@Portonuts: so I hope that my city you can, in 2015, and welcome surprise 
Piazza Piemonte, via Washington beginning

Photo by Dreamjay



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us







Uploaded with ImageShack.us

New photo from Porta Nuova by Me

Torre Pelli Unicredit Bank





Torri Varesine 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Palazzo Lombardia (Lombardy Government)



Via Giovanni Battista Pirelli:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Enjoy! :wave:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

All those recent photos of Milan, are just great


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

From Parco Sempione (by dreamjay):



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

wow, the city's highrises are increasing in number.
I like this city...been here once...the doumo, the galleria and the la scala.


----------



## Arditi (Nov 13, 2009)

*Gino*, thank you for your job. 
Milano mi piace molto, e' una citta molto bella e diversa  Puoi postare le foto del posto che mi piace - Cimitero Monumentale?


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

kingsway: just to give you an idea you put a picture of our forumer BASU:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Arditi:thanks, but a special thanks goes out to my countrymen of the Italian forum for their great pictures, which I promptly placed to show you all how SkyscraperCity my city, I personally find it amazing (for no other reason we are the best city's actived in Italy).

Cimitero Monumentale? ET VOILÀ:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us








Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Volevo postarti la sala dove è riposta la tomba di Alessandro Manzoni, ma purtroppo è troppo grande.
Una domanda: ma perché ti piace proprio il Cimitero Monumentale di Milano? 

Inside the Intercontinental Airport of Milano Malpensa:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

:applause:


----------



## Arditi (Nov 13, 2009)

gino lo spazzino said:


> Una domanda: ma perché ti piace proprio il Cimitero Monumentale di Milano?


Grazie per le foto  Stavo guardando il 3ed e non ho visto le foto del Cimitero.
Penso che il Cimitero Monumentale sia un posto impressionantne e va dimonstrato alle gente. Anche mi piace la scultura


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

looking great
how big is the city? it seems huge


----------



## Feo (Feb 5, 2009)

the municipality is quite small compared to other european metropolis, the "real" city and the metropolitan area are much bigger


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

Deanb: i'll put you directly any of the information about the city:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

MILAN/MILANO

State: Italy
Region: Lombardy
Mayor Government: Letizia Moratti
Altitude: 136 m
Population City Center: 1.314.158
Population Metropolitan Area: 7.400.000
Density: 7.154.3/km2
Twin City:
San Paolo (Brasil), Chicago (USA), Lion (France), St. Petersburg (Russia), Frankfurt (Germany), Birmingham (UK), Dakar (Senegal), Shanghai (China), Osaka (Japan), Tel Aviv (Israel), Bethlehem (?), Krakow (Poland), 
Toronto (Canada), Melbourne (Australia), Guadalajara (Mexico) 

I hope you like it 

Arditi: è vero, il cimitero monumentale merita veramente, molte persone di spicco sono state seppellite lì, un esempio è Alessandro Manzoni
Feo: isn't it so true that both the City of Milan is small in comparison to other European cities, for example the City of Paris is smaller than that of Milan


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

You can't keep your hormones down with Milanese girls. :lol:


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

@PortoNuts: don't come to Milan, you're dangerous for Milanese girl! 

A modern glass of the Museum of the twentieth century, Piazza Duomo (by SuperTim)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Milano is quite nice but it would be a lot nicer if the residents respected the city. I mean clean up after yourself, stop the graffitti, learn to park your car properly and dont let your dog shit everywhere.


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

@Dahlis: Unfortunately, things are all true, but next time, if you criticize Milan come in italian forum and don't do it internationally.

Thanks

PS If you made this criticism on the thread of Paris (the city which I don't find attractive at all), I don't know if the French don't you killed with insults, they are nationalists.

The Madunina of Duomo in a special occasion:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Santa_ (Dec 3, 2010)

Dahlis said:


> Milano is quite nice but it would be a lot nicer if the residents respected the city. I mean clean up after yourself, stop the graffitti, learn to park your car properly and dont let your dog shit everywhere.


so true! hno:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Milanese girls are just very nice


----------



## Dahlis (Aug 29, 2008)

Santa_ said:


> so true! hno:


Sadly thats one of the things you remember after visiting the city.


----------



## Feo (Feb 5, 2009)

Skyline of the main business district of Milan, between Central Station and Porta Garibaldi Station


----------



## Skymino (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow...


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

@Feo: Grazie per la tua collaborazione, Feo, la foto è spettacolare! kay:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Is it true that many Italians say Milan does not belong to Italy?


----------



## Feo (Feb 5, 2009)

PortoNuts said:


> Is it true that many Italians say Milan does not belong to Italy?


Italy is a quite young country formed by the merging of different states that were never united before, because of that has a lot of internal differences between the twenty regions and the three macro regions.

Milan and the north are quite different from the typical "Italian stereotype" that you can find abroad: but not for that the north doesn't belong to Italy since nearly half of the italian population live in the Po valley.


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

^^ Only the metropolitan area of Milan is 7 million and 400 thousand inhabitants and the Lombardia region is almost 10 million inhabitants


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Feo said:


> Italy is a quite young country formed by the merging of different states that were never united before, because of that has a lot of internal differences between the twenty regions and the three macro regions.
> 
> Milan and the north are quite different from the typical "Italian stereotype" that you can find abroad: but not for that the north doesn't belong to Italy since nearly half of the italian population live in the Po valley.


Yes, that's what a few people I met in Rome said. Milan doesn't fit the Italian stereotype because it's cutting edge, it has modern architecture and looks more business like.


----------



## MarkHerz (Oct 6, 2009)

This city is one of the fashion capitals of the world right, but is there a fashion district in the city or the industry is scattered throughout the entire city? Just curious..


----------



## Santa_ (Dec 3, 2010)

MarkHerz said:


> This city is one of the fashion capitals of the world right, but is there a fashion district in the city or the industry is scattered throughout the entire city? Just curios..


there's actually a fashion district that it's in the via montenapoleone (subway yellow line) area but in recent years new areas are growing up throughout the city, for example Zona Tortona (nearby the Navigli canals), Bovisa (a former industrial park) and many others.
High fashion still remains in Montenapoleone-Via della Spiga area


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

Pt.Garibaldi Zone from Terrazza Martini:


----------



## Aztecgoddess (Jun 16, 2010)

Beautiful city


----------



## Aztecgoddess (Jun 16, 2010)

More pics please


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

^^ Satisfied 



By mr205063

This picture, however I want to repeat because I liked very much: (Alma70)



This also i propose again: (Alma70)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

A nice photo of the Duomo reflected: (Skymino)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

A picture of the Duomo reflected in a framework: (Skymino)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

^^ Grrr!! Damn double post!!! :evil:


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Great pictures of what I think to be underrated city IMO. How come Milan doesn't get too much attention or love?


----------



## Santa_ (Dec 3, 2010)

LtBk said:


> Great pictures of what I think to be underrated city IMO. How come Milan doesn't get too much attention or love?


Because it's unfortunately but rightly darkened by three "giants" like Florence, Venice and Rome.


----------



## Arditi (Nov 13, 2009)

Is there any information about number of tourists in the cities of Italy?


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

The Duomo of Milan saw from fantastic museum of 900 ' (Skymino):



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Milan Today is Banner!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos from Milan as always, gino...


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

@christos-greece: Thanks, however I want to thank, again, my fellow countrymen of the Italian Forum for the photos, really beautiful and quality.

One of these days, I'll try to take some pictures, but I assure you nothing .

Photo by Caustic



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

Milan from plane: (by pendolasco)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Milan climbs high by Alma:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

Today in Milan there was a great event: the opening of an underground extension of 5 km.

I show you some pictures of the Stations, very modern in my opinion:

The LCD indicates that the underground train station name



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

To Trains:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Plates Celebrative:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Some photos of trains and stations:

A view of the elevated highway bridge:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The context in which it was built this station is very Dutch 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Who knows, maybe one day when you come to Milan for some event at the Forum such as concerts by international artists, the European championships in volleyball or basketball, you'll be right with this underground 

Thanks luchimi and Fra74 for the photo kay:


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

Views of the Milan skyline from Runway Milan-Bresso:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

keep it going


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

Arcimboldi Theater:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

By Gruber


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Milano


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

^^ Thanks Christos-greece 

Milan By Night (by Langy from San Siro hillock):



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

Very strange sculpture in Piazza Affari, outside the headquarters of the Italian stock exchange (by Von Lonter)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Skymino (Oct 30, 2006)

A Maurizio Cattelan sculpture L.O.V.E.


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

Milan by night from Langy:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Patrick Highrise (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ I did walk trough those garden/park during one of the mornings after my breakfast, since my hotel was located near Corso Buenes Aires and metrostation Lima.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Keep them coming, such a glorious city! :applause:


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

Patrick Highrise said:


> ^^ I did walk trough those garden/park during one of the mornings after my breakfast, since my hotel was located near Corso Buenes Aires and metrostation Lima.


Good life that the tourists! :lol:

PortoNuts: When you come to visit us? 

By Santa, good vision! kay:



Santa_ said:


> Gallaratese
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

Paolo Sarpi Zone (Chinatown):


----------



## Pablo Kavanagh (Jun 3, 2006)

Milan - Feb 2010...












Saluti,


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

gino lo spazzino said:


> PortoNuts: When you come to visit us?


Not possible for now. hno:


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

^^ Pity....  If you'd come, I'd recommend a trip in our new museum of the twentieth century, great! (if you want to see some photos, go back a few pages)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Very nice pictures of Paolo Sarpi.

I´ve got a friend living at Via Lomazzo, I think near Paolo Sarpi because there were lots of Chinese businesses there.

Have a good memory of Milano.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This thread is getting better and better; amazing, very nice photos from Milano :cheers:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

madridhere said:


> I´ve got a friend living at Via Lomazzo, I think near Paolo Sarpi because there were lots of Chinese businesses there.


Yep, it's not far


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

Lomazzo Street is a perpendicular street to Via Paolo Sarpi:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

By Alma :cheers:


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

By Gioven:








Pusterla di Sant'Ambrogio

By Alma:








Porta Nuova from Isola zone


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

Mountain of Milan 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

By Alma


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

By luchimi


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful and very nice :applause:


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

Piazza Cardinal Ferrari (Hyperdanny):









Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

Milan, Japan


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

Isola Zone (Alma 70):


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Love how they can blend modern offices in ancient buildings.


----------



## Arditi (Nov 13, 2009)

Museum of the Twentieth Century


----------



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

gorgeous pics from a great city!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

http://www.star.uclan.ac.uk/~ku/web3/170_22apr06_Milano_PortaNuova.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/99/Milano_Porta_Romana.jpg


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

I present to you the only photo of the rigid winter of 1947 where they had been recorded from -21 ° weather station of Milan Linate:


----------



## Arditi (Nov 13, 2009)

^^ very interesting photo


----------



## Skymino (Oct 30, 2006)

Da Flickr Milanouel!W


----------



## Skymino (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

I love this city, looks very interesting and beautiful.


----------



## konik93 (Sep 12, 2008)

wow, the last building looks fantastic. Another great example of modernism


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

New Underground Line 5:


















































































http://milano.corriere.it/milano/ga..._5145b80a-772f-11e0-a006-4d571262b3cd.shtml#1


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

r they only now building a subway for milan??


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

Deanb said:


> r they only now building a subway for milan??


The subway system in Milan is 3 lines with a total length of 83.5 km.

Currently under construction are:
M4 (15 km)
M5 (12 km)

The last two lines (M4-M5) will be without a driver

Actually


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

M4:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

M5:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

The new underground line seems pretty good, investing in infrastructure is never wasted money.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice new shots from Milano


----------



## Arditi (Nov 13, 2009)

Between Lotto and San Siro Stadium are there two stops? 10-15 minutes on foot.


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

^^ Yes Arditi, but you have to mention that the area of San Siro in addition to being a very populated area and also a very busy, and then some more underground station doesn't hurt 

And now, some views by Milanomia


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Con davanti l'hotel moschino


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Sembra quasi aggiunta con photoshop


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


bellissima da moscova


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

Ponte delle Gabelle (by Milanomia):



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Arditi said:


> Between Lotto and San Siro Stadium are there two stops? 10-15 minutes on foot.


I assume you've been there reaching San Siro by walk from Lotto.

Actually the route of the metro is not the shorter one you usually do by walk (generally when there is a football match or a concert: many people start walking instead of waiting for a crowded bus) but it is a bit 'wider' following the current route of the tramway number 16.


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

By Alma70 e luchimi:



luchimi said:


> Eccomi ragazzi, parto dalla fine, che emozione vedere il nostro tricolare svettare lassù!





alma70 said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great shots from Milano


----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

^^ 



alma70 said:


>


----------



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

Nice to see the italian flag up on a 231mts high building!


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice new photos from Milan....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful new shots from Milan


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Great photos of this industrious city. Looking forward to getting back there soon and seeing the Porta Nuova development progress, the new museum in Piazza Duomo, as well as exploring more of the city and the Lombardia region with its beautiful lakes and towns. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Milan is really a great city; i would like to see more photos, please


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Skymino (Oct 30, 2006)

Skymino's pictures


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

my respect to you boys,great captures and info,now it's time to update this thread even for me,just only few captures from my photoblog collection abou milan,enjoy it
















​


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing milan


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous new pics from Milan....kay:


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## karnilla (May 4, 2012)

gorgeous!


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

something new from my photoblog collection


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous Milan...:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice new photos from Milan


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

hey boys so long i dont see new pics form milan,here's something again from my blog


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

great blend of the old and the new....the crapers are really astounding.


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

well done Balthazar 2 more form my photoblog collection
















see you


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Milano :cheers:


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Eletrix (May 10, 2004)




----------



## ChazTumbelaka (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice city of Milan.... and great photos


----------



## Skymino (Oct 30, 2006)

Some of my pictures...


----------



## tommolo (Mar 25, 2008)

in love with the gritty shades of Milan. I guess that centuries from now, we'll see it as the typical and (hopefully!) well preserved industrial city of the XX century...


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

updating from my photoblog collection


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the great pics guys. :cheers:


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## gino lo spazzino (May 21, 2010)

By luchimi:



luchimi said:


> approfittando dell'ultimo giorno di ferie e della splendida giornata:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates as well from Milano


----------



## Skymino (Oct 30, 2006)

Pictures fromMount Stella (an artificial hill made with debris from WWII in Milan) made by *Obliot*:


Panorama Monte Stella di Obliot, su Flickr


Panorama Monte Stella di Obliot, su Flickr


Panorama Monte Stella di Obliot, su Flickr


Panorama Monte Stella di Obliot, su Flickr


Panorama Monte Stella di Obliot, su Flickr


Panorama Monte Stella di Obliot, su Flickr


Panorama Monte Stella di Obliot, su Flickr


Panorama Monte Stella di Obliot, su Flickr


Panorama Monte Stella di Obliot, su Flickr


Panorama Monte Stella di Obliot, su Flickr


Panorama Monte Stella di Obliot, su Flickr


Panorama Monte Stella di Obliot, su Flickr


Panorama Monte Stella di Obliot, su Flickr


Panorama Monte Stella di Obliot, su Flickr


Panorama Monte Stella di Obliot, su Flickr


Panorama Monte Stella di Obliot, su Flickr


Panorama Monte Stella di Obliot, su Flickr


Panorama Monte Stella di Obliot, su Flickr


Panorama Monte Stella di Obliot, su Flickr


Panorama Monte Stella di Obliot, su Flickr


Panorama Monte Stella di Obliot, su Flickr


Panorama Monte Stella di Obliot, su Flickr


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

always great to see new pic from milan here's something new


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

quite interesting photos....you're one of the best here.


----------



## mr205063 (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Pistolero (May 19, 2011)

The ones with the Alps in the background are simply wonderful ! kay:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

wow impressive crapers...some of the designs are really iconic.


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice city un Italy




skds


----------



## mr205063 (Apr 28, 2010)

Bonus


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

giuseppe parini statute​







swiss alps,part of bernese oberland during clear day​







royal villa​







torre solaria higher residential unit in the nation at night​







milano malpensa intercontinental airport​







windows as slides​







night castle view​







mont nery from the city​


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

city castle main tower​







oldrado da tresseno mayor of the city​







torre velasca ranked most awful building worldwide​







the diamond tower​







t rex antenna​







samson maul the lion​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Milano :cheers:


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

red carpet in some city streets during fashion week as catwalk







the darsena,milnao'harbour on restoring for the expo







porta nuova at night







finesteraarhorn between bernese oberland and wallis from upper floor in the city







the night tram,one of the last type delivered







diamond tower in the middle







vertical forest tower buildin,hard to see and find an abort kind like this worldwide


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

cool shots of a gorgeous city....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates from Milano :cheers:


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

the last flood in the city,sometimes 3 or 4 times each year,due to the seveso river overflow when it' raining a lot, a problem unsolved by local administrators since 1951


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

and what we breathe after


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

the new law from 1810 by camillo pacetti on duomo facade,there's only one all the others is 100% fake


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

san maurizio al monastero maggiore often compare to sistine chapel


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

the old merchants square from 1000 years ago still works


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

the iconic porta nuova(new gate) at night from 18 century with night lights gaming


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

city castle (csatello sforzesco) reflections from inside the ducal court


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

Saint Mary of the Nativity cathedral also known as the city cathedral church


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

central station 1927-1932 inspired by Union Central station in Washington D.C.


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

The Finger by Maurizio Cattellan posed in front of the stock market building


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

the AUSONIUOS STONE the roman poet described Milan when it was capital of West Roman Empire as the most beautiful city ever


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

the civic aquarium the only pavilion survived from EXPO 1906


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

the Stretta Bagnera homebase of the first Italian serial killer stille the same today


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

The San Siro stadium now Giuseppe Meazza home of champions F.C. INTER football team


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

Santa Maria presso San Satiro first virtula reality example ever you see depth but is flat by archistar BRAMANTE,must see if you're in the city


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

duomo square at night with 900 museum on the right


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

San Siro racecourse from the last years of the 18th century


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

Velasca tower the first abort built in the city ranked wordwide as the most disgusting tower around


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

every 2 years the city host the biggest graffiti jam in europe here's a graffiti dedicated to Yuri Gagarin first human in the space


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

the Incoronata Lock by Leonardo Da Vinci locks system in the city still works today


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

A plaque to remember where the first electricity central in europe was,lights the galleria and piazza della scala


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

The Galleria


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)




----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

the Galleria form the duomo visitor's terrace


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

the Pirelli tower on the left copyed in NYC for the Pan Am building now MetLife tower on the right Breda tower


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

the Castello Sforzesco at night with the fountain called the cake of the spouses


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

what is it?part of new abort series in the city,very disgusting


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

The Galleria Vittorio Eamnuele II from one side


----------



## hisroyalhighness (Jan 21, 2009)

EXPO 2015 closing ceremony the very last moments


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Milan certainly seems like the most dynamic city in Italy. Too bad it's run by left-wingers...


----------

